# Help locating a city generator



## sjmiller (Jun 9, 2008)

I am trying to find a city generator I used some time ago.  It creates a city using the rules from either D&D 3.0 or 3.5, but it also creates the names of various businesses including jewelers, weaponsmiths, and inns.  It also generates names, classes, levels and personality information on shop owners, city guard, and tavern patrons.  It also generates menus for the taverns.  All of this is either done as HTML or as a text file, I cannot remember which.  I took all the info and made a formatted Word doc out of it, but I am pretty sure I took the data off a webpage after it was generated.

Anyone got an idea where I might have gotten it?  I can add some of the data here, if needed.  I rather liked this program and probably bookmarked it on my work computer.  Of course, I no longer work there, so I don't have that link anymore.


----------



## Mark (Jun 9, 2008)

http://www.myth-weavers.com/town.php

http://www.aarg.net/~minam/towns.cgi

http://www.mathemagician.net/town.html

http://www.cetuscript.com/TownGenerator/

http://www.breminor.com/id93.htm

One of those?


----------



## sjmiller (Jun 9, 2008)

Mark said:
			
		

> http://www.mathemagician.net/town.html
> One of those?



This would be the one!  Thanks a bunch.  I found it to be quite useful when I was creating information for one of the largest cities in my gameworld.


----------



## neceros (Jun 9, 2008)

If you want a good book to help you the Toolbox from AEG is a great book for everyone. Tables upon tables of random stuff to roll on. It's 3.5, but it's flavor is good for all editions.


----------

